
Qualcomm preparing to give up its push to develop ARM processors for servers - throwaway2048
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-07/qualcomm-is-said-to-plan-exit-from-server-chips-amid-cost-cuts
======
throwaway2048
Perhaps Qualcomm is pulling out due to a revitalized AMD, who is promising
massively paralell x86 processors at reasonable prices and generally abysmal
preformance levels of ARM chips both per clock, and max clock speeds compared
to x86?

